# Perte mot de passe mini iPad



## Fredmagnier (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
Mon garçon a reçu de papa Noël un mini iPad 
Il a eu la bonne idée de mettre un mot de passe sans nous le dire
Le pb est qu il ne se souvient pas du mot de passe
Pouvez vous svp m aider ?


----------



## KevZqn (25 Décembre 2012)

Marrant le petit 

Met le en DFU, branche par iTunes et essaye la restauration..

Parce que aujourd'hui iTunes demande un mot de passe pour accéder à l'iPad..

Enfin je sais pas si ça marche :/


----------



## lulubravo (26 Décembre 2012)

Sur le site apple, y a une assistance ....


----------



## Xman (26 Décembre 2012)

Il faut le mettre en mode "Recovery" prise usb affichée : ICI


----------

